Ask HN: Any small but promising companies to invest in? - aminozuur
======
aminozuur
I'm looking for stock recommendations to research. Preferably companies that
have high potential but still being small (market cap of ~$30B or lower). Any
thoughts and suggestions are appreciated. (I'm young and only invest what I'm
happy to lose)

~~~
atsaloli
How small? I have a small training company. Clients have told us on several
occasions that we have provided the best training they’ve ever had. I would
say we have high potential but this company is my baby, so I’m biased. :) I’m
the sole stockholder. Owner/founder.

------
cell9840179419
I like Antibe Therapeutics. Exact Sciences may triple. It is a Ten bagger for
many already.

